# top 3 recommendations for 14-inch bandsaw



## RonGoldberg (Dec 11, 2011)

OK, guys, give it to me. What are you top three 14-inch band saw recommendations. I just puchased the grizzly 2 HP hybid table saw and I love it. Thinking of getting the grizzly 14-inch band saw next, but just wanted to see what everyone thought.
Thanks,
Ron
(McLean, Va)


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

General 490, Powermatic 141, then the smaller Italian-style
steel framed saws available under several different brand names
like Laguna, Rikon, etc.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

What is your price point?


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have only one bandsaw brand I like Delta… The ones who pioneered the 14" bandsaw.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland,OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Mike, I love your consistency! Are you are brand loyal with your vehicles?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a grizz GO555X , wouldn't trade it for a new one.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Seems that I read of a particular Delta model that had a lot of problems. Anyone know the exact model number? I have a buddy also looking for a bandsaw.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

I have the Rikon, have had it about 3 years. I have resawed a few hundred board feet. I have a 3/8" , 4 tooth, sterling blade in it, from Hal Talyor. I resawed 10 3' oak logs today from N. cal. and some Lilac 6" from the yard here in Mt. Love it. Git any of the new saws and I think you will be happy, happy sawing and Merry Christmas. Bob


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I like my Jet 708115K … it came with a re-saw fence, and I added Carter's Quick Release. I bought it on sale at a local machinery dealer (no shipping).

I tossed the factory blade and use Carter AccuRight blades for most work, and a Highland Woodslicer for re-saw work.

IMPORTANT: Even a low-end saw can perform like a champ if you tune it up right and USE A DECENT QUALITY BLADE!

-Gerry


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Delta…..mine's 14-15 years old, and stll stroking a good lick…..not a minutes trouble with it….

Can't recommend another one. My first saw was a Grizzly 14"...biggest piece of crap I ever owned..


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I will second the Rikon, I have thrown some pick turning blanks at it and it has preformed amazing every time.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I honestly can't recall any real negative comments about the 14 inch Rikon BS. Craftsman had a clone of it, and for some reason they stopped selling it.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I like my Rikon as well, but the OP never gave a price point, so there may more or less funds to work with. The resaw capacity and 1 1/2 hp were too much to pass up for me.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I have had a Delta for about 20 years. No problems at all, and it works as well as the day I bought it.

I also have a Steel City granite top saw that I won here in a contest. Nice also and the granite top makes it real easy to clamp things to it.

The Delta is still my go to Bandsaw.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

bullethead. Being that I'm 18 years old. I really have not had a life time of cars. I just recently was given my grandfathers 1957 356 A Porsche. He restored in 1985. Anyways I guess when it comes to cars, at this point my loyalty will be Porsche…...

I really need a truck…. I woodwork…. Porsche, baaaaad car for that….

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Ron;

Agree with Bob, Roper, and Shane above. +1 on the Rikon 10-325 14". You can re-saw almost 13" and don't have to mess with the expense or installation of riser blocks. You can do virtually everything with three 111" Timberwolf blades, 1/4"-10 TPI, 1/2"- 4TPI, and 3/4"-3 TPI. If you hook up a dust collector to the 4" outlet you don't have much cleanup.

They have gone up in price a bit in last three years but, still a solid value.

Good luck!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Mike, I totally understand…I used to have trucks from my 20's-40's.

When gas hit $1.75 in 2004, I traded it for a fuel sipping car that I paid cash for that I still have and still drive daily.

All my lumber is delievered to my door by Wall Lumber. Wood by mail is cheaper than gas or car payments for me HAHA.

Porsche is not a bad loyalty to have!

Nice tools, nice shop and nice car,-you have a nice start in life!


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

Gerry hit it on the head. "IMPORTANT: Even a low-end saw can perform like a champ if you tune it up right and USE A DECENT QUALITY BLADE!" I have 4 Deltas (3-14" and 1-10"). Three are from the '50's the other from '71. Thay are all factory parts. I make sure I use good blades, the wheels are in good shape, and guides are square and properly adjusted. There is a reason you can usually only find the old Deltas at estate sales.


----------



## Stargazer (May 9, 2010)

Powermatic, Powermatic or the Powermatic.

Rick


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

On occasion I approach a subject from a different perspective than others. That is the case here.

I think a 14" BS is a compromise saw. I use a band saw for 2 basic purposes: curved cuts (sometimes quite delicate cutting) and resawing.

For the delicate curved work a 14" is overkill. Yes, it works, but you could get by with an even smaller saw just fine.

A 14" will also resaw, but a bigger BS is much better for that.

In my shop I have an 18", 2 HP BS set up for resawing with a 3/4" blade and I have an 11" ShopSmith BS (with a Carter Stablizer) that works great for the delicate, curvy cuts, usually with a 3/16" blade.

Of course, you need the room and a little more money for such a setup but, for me, this is the way to go.


----------



## Blakep (Sep 23, 2010)

I have the 14" Grizzly GO555X. It took me about 6 months of working with it to finally get it tuned and working the way I wanted. Now it is working good and I have no complaints as of right now. Right after I bought it the treads on the tension rod stripped out and grizzly replaced that with no questions asked so I give them an A+ for customer service. As I said I am happy with my saw now but was not for the first six months so if I had to do it over again then I would spend the extra money and buy a powermatic, delta, rikon, laguna and hopefully be happy straight out of the box.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought a 14" Delta off the floor of Lowes, and never looked back. It does absolutely everything I need. Resaw, dust collection, stable table, quiet, never stalls, easy blade changes. $375…


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to agree with Rich. I keep either a 3/16 or 1/8" blade on my 10" Homecraft. With a 1/2" riser block you can use stock Delta 72-5/8" blades. The 14" Deltas struggle with resawing im my case because I am mnot running a coarse enough blade to shed the saw dust efficiently. A friend of mine has a larger Laguna. He has never been able to get it to resaw. He has had a couple factory reps work on it and a fellow woodworker with the same model saw. I guess I am going to be the next examiner.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Delta, grizzly, Rikon, Rigid - - I would say in that order.
I have the Delta X5 (USA version) from 2005 - only an import now, but with the riser block I resaw with a 1/2 inch 3 TPI blade regularly even in exotics like Jatoba without trouble.

Just like joiners, a saw that is only a Little bigger is usualy a LOT more $$$.
Spent some time with Michael Fortune on tuning and useing it to full advantage, and I have not wished I had something bigger (but don't tell SWMBO I said that)


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Rikon… Had mine over 1 1/2 years and continue to be amazed that I spent just $699 for this thing! Love it. Just put a 3/4in 3TPI Timberwolf blade on it and it resaws fine. There are better blades out there but the TW blades are still pretty good.


----------



## ZiggyZ (Nov 14, 2011)

Powermatic or Grizzly IMO. I have the 0555 BS and love it. We have a brand new Delta at my workplace and I used to be a big Delta fan but, after using it and several other new Delta pieces, I am very disappointed with the fit/finish and overall quality of what they are putting out now. For the money, I'd go with the Grizzly but, if you can swing it, the Powermatic.


----------

